# First macro attempt



## kapaah (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi guys,

this is my first attempt in the macro world.
I've used a macro extension ring on my D600 and the focus was spot on the closest rock of the ring.




Macro Ring by Bruno Caetano, on Flickr

C&C please.

Cheers.


----------



## davholla (Feb 22, 2016)

Not bad, what settings did you use?  I wonder if you could use a higher f number and get more in focus.


----------



## kapaah (Feb 22, 2016)

f8, 2.5Sec at 85mm..
I'll try to add it on my flickr account.


----------



## LarryLomona (Feb 22, 2016)

Nice


----------

